# We did it!!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

This weekend we got our Rally Excellent title and first ever 1st place blue ribbon!!!

We got a 90 on Saturday and 2nd place and an 85 on Sunday and 1st place.

It was so exciting to get his title on such a high note! I was so proud of him, he was just awesome this weekend!

Way to go Augie!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WhooooHoooo!!! Well Done!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the job well done to both of you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats!! Woohoo!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

ALL RIGHT! Congratulations, both of you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's wonderful! Way to Go!!!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

GO AUGIE!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooooo! Way to go. Did Auggie get steak for supper ?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Whooo!!! Congrats to you and Augie! =]


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Way to go Augie! Congrats! :nchuck:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome!! You should be very proud of yourselves...


----------

